# to cancel each other out



## bailarín

Hello, everyone!!

I'm looking for an idiomatic way to express the following sentence:

Basically, going to Paris Baguette everyday cancels out my daily exercise.

My attempt: 기본적으로, 매일 Paris Baguette 가기는, 내 (daily?) 운동 (cancels out?).

Thank you.


----------



## Kross

Hello, bailarin

What you are saying is very interesting. I guess you should work out harder to stay fit if you want to eat Paris Baguette bread everyday. 

My favorite idiomatic expression when the effect of something goes useless and futile is 말짱 도루묵(a fish) 되다. 

So I can say, "빠리바게트 매일 갔더니, 운동 효과가 말짱 도루묵 되었다." 

Another one is 샘샘 되다. It originates from a Enlgish word, "same same". 

So if it applys to your sentence, it will be like "운동이랑 빠리바게트 빵이 (서로) 샘샘 되다."

Young people tend to use this more frequently in informal situations.

If you want me to correct your original sentence. I'd like to say, "빠리바게트 매일 갔더니, 매일 운동한 효과가 없어졌다."


----------



## bailarín

Thanks again for your contribution, Kross.

Yes, snacks and milk tea lattes from Paris Baguette on a daily basis are dangerous.


----------



## vientito

would it work just as well with 쌤 퉁치다 in that particular context?


----------



## Kross

Hello, vientito



vientito said:


> would it work just as well with 쌤 퉁치다 in that particular context?


 Do you mean this, "빠리바게트빵을 매일 먹었더니 매일 운동가는 것이랑 퉁쳐졌다." 

This is not the common way people use the  expression. But natives hearing it can understand what you are trying to say. Usually 퉁치다 is used when a situation is related to money.


----------

